# Neat UP Crane spotted.



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This neat UP crane was on a siding here at Lex. They have been doing some track work.


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

How does it track around curves withe boom fixed to the flat car?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an HO scale one I started to build last winter and never finished. 
Into 1:29









Thanks for the photos Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat start Marty, get back at it man!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is the Ohio Crane, was sitting here in Marysville a couple of weeks ago, now it's in Hiawatha, KS.....hey Marty, that is only and hour south of you.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks the the RR has up graded from Burro cranes to the Ohio. The boom is not attached to idle car just rest on the post. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok 
If the crane is in a consist and is flying down the track Which way is the boom pointing? 

Leading or trailing? 
OR 

Pointing twards the engine or Caboose. ( if they had a caboose) 

That question came up at Marty's one time when I was pulling a crane


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think it would matter enough for them to find a way to turn it around if it were to be pointing some perceived wrong way.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Crane was just sitting on a siding by itself. Was able to get shots of the other side yesterday.








Cab shot on the left.









Okay guys, someone build it! Guess Marty has one started.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If the crane is to be put in a train consist RR rules stipulate the boom will be in the trailing movement of train. Reason being if boom becomes unlocked it can swing out and start wiping out all kinds of things including a by passing train on another track. The NW at one time failed to do this and they never made it through a through truss bridge as the boom knocked the bridge down. What a sight. Happened southeast of Des Moines IA in 1976. Later RJD


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

Later what? Not sure what's later though, more misinformation maybe? These are photos of a "locomotive crane", with this specific one being manufactured by the Ohio Crane Company. Locomotive cranes are self propelled and are usually good for about a half dozen cars. The vast majority of locomotive cranes are as old if not older than Burro cranes. They are certainly not an upgrade to a newer model.

The boom sits on a boom rest which is mounted on the flat car. This boom rest is lubricated with graphite and normally depends on gravity to hold it down in transit with rollers on either side to keep it centered. The flat car is also used for carrying extra rigging for the crane as well as any accessories such as a grapple and magnet as well as a fuel cell.

If this crane and it's tender are moved in a train, it is preferred that the boom is in the trailing POSITION in regards to the movement of the train. Although this is not required. If the boom is in the leading position, then the train is required to proceed at a restricted speed to the nearest location where the crane and it's tender can be turned.

Any questions?

Regards,
pk


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that crane self powered?


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Not too long ago on Shorpy there was a photo from1936 that showed a string of steam shovels on flat cars in Kansas. 


 http://www.shorpy.com/node/6110#comments

Joe


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Loved the string of shovels Joe. Thanks


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 05/12/2009 10:16 PM
Is that crane self powered? 


Yes, hence the name, Locomotive crane. Normally have two traction motors.

Regards,
PK


----------

